# That Crazy Horse Inlay Daemoness Build Thread



## b7string (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sure some of you follow Daemoness on facebook and are wondering wtf is up with that blue guitar?

Well today you shall have answers, in picture format. I must apologize in advance, I've been hoarding these, but I have not had time to make a proper thread until now. And without further ado...


----------



## b7string (Aug 15, 2012)

Finish Time!!!

Please ignore that lovely green attention seeking instrument above mine for now... (Although its really really cool too)


















Credit on these next 6 pictures goes to Nolly, who posted them to facebook.


----------



## b7string (Aug 15, 2012)

Now shit gets serious... The inlay. This is sleipnir, as I'm sure some of you will recognize. 

And for the rest of us not totally versed in Teutonic Myth (me included):

"The mare that Svadilfare followed into the forest brought forth a cloud grey foal with eight legs. It grew up to be the swiftest steed in the nine worlds, and the name it bore was Sleipner." Teutonic Myth and Legend, Donald A. Mackenzie 1897.

^ I ripped this explanation from Dylan's facebook. Essentially, Sleipnir was the horse of Odin (I believe). And he has 8 legs, allowing him to run at incredible speeds. I wish I had 8 fingers on my fretboard hand  but anyways. I sent Dylan a few references I dug up from google images, but he ended up creating his own interpretation, which resulted in what I deem to be the perfect inlay for this guitar. It blew me away when he sent me the pics, its better than every single image I found, and it just screams of quality. Enjoy!


----------



## b7string (Aug 15, 2012)

And now it is very close to completion!


----------



## iloki (Aug 15, 2012)

It doesn't get much more metal than Sleipnir! Awesome work as always from Dylan!
I'm jealous lol


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy shit Dylan's work never stops amazing me. I kinda wish the inlay was sideways so that he could've kept most if not all of it but still. The natural binding he did on the top side of the body is absolutely incredible too; simple but so elegant. I am mad jelly, man.


----------



## Valennic (Aug 15, 2012)

So YOURE the bastard getting the guitar I fell in love with. 

That disappearing binding is amazing. I love it. The inlay is ridiculous too.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 15, 2012)

That inlay, much like my ex in bed, is the closet thing to proof of God I've seen. Fuck me.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah...What Axe said. His Ex IS goo....oh wait. I meant....that f*cking guitar is absolutely crazy gorgeous! 

I am 100% going to be plunking my $$ down and getting in line for mine!! 

Grats...I hope you get it soon!!


----------



## ROAR (Aug 15, 2012)

well goddamn...


----------



## Atomshipped (Aug 15, 2012)

good lord that is flipping beautiful.


----------



## wilch (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks beautiful!

Is that an Ibanez lo-pro Edge 7 on there?


----------



## Valennic (Aug 15, 2012)

wilch said:


> That looks beautiful!
> 
> Is that an Ibanez lo-pro Edge 7 on there?



New lopro floyd.


----------



## b7string (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the D love guys!



Valennic said:


> New lopro floyd.



Actually it is in fact an Ibanez lo pro edge 7 in cosmo black


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 16, 2012)

That is incredible dude!!! I love the natural binding on the body.


----------



## peagull (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, just wow. That's it, no more guitars for me. I'm saving up for a Daemoness.

That is just beautiful mate, I'm cracking one out under the desk at work as we speak!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 16, 2012)

Holy mutant equine, that's stunning!
"Wyld Stallyns!"


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 16, 2012)

That looks incredible.


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 16, 2012)

Now that is beautiful and Norse mythology is awesome!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 16, 2012)

What top is that? It has a really wavy 3D figure. I'm guessing some kind of Maple.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 16, 2012)

This one is yours! Such an awesome blue. You live quite close to me... You should let me play this beast haha.


----------



## b7string (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys!



drawnacrol said:


> What top is that? It has a really wavy 3D figure. I'm guessing some kind of Maple.



Its indeed maple, I would have to call it either a very "wide" flame, or a tubular quilt, but kinda in between really.

I asked Dylan for exactly that, and I was kinda thinking that a piece like this would be hard to find, but I figured I'd ask anyways (not really expecting him to come through) but he found exactly what I was looking for


----------



## TimSE (Aug 16, 2012)

Fucking Hell


----------



## kn1feparty (Aug 16, 2012)

God that is dead sexy.


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 16, 2012)

Jesus, this guy's inlay work is freaking ridiculous. Maybe not something I would want on my guitar, but the work is beyond amazing.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah dude!

Loving the Lo-Pro Edge too!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 16, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

I'd tap that


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 16, 2012)

My god, No words


----------



## Kimling (Aug 17, 2012)

Excuse me..
Can I make sexy time on your guitar?








It's really beautiful
Congrats


----------



## MikeK (Aug 17, 2012)

Dear God. Do want.


----------



## trickae (Aug 17, 2012)

dude that neck wood - is insane!!

what is it?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't believe...


----------



## b7string (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words. I wish I could take credit for it but its all Dylan 



trickae said:


> dude that neck wood - is insane!!
> 
> what is it?



Its rosewood, I'm not exactly sure of the species, but I _think_ it's honduran. I'll check with Dylan and find out for sure though. (I didn't specify other than saying "Rosewood neck" so he just picked what he thought was best/what was available at the time)


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 17, 2012)

This is just awesome! incredible skills


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 17, 2012)

I've never been much of a quilt top kind of guy.....but fuck man....that top is beautiful.


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good lord! Dylan's work is just amazing!


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful guitar, but i really love that set neck heel - it looks so smooth and comfy :3


----------



## ShreddyESP (Aug 20, 2012)

SO IT'S YOU! You're the owner of that beauty! I've got a D in order as well. His work is so damn good!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 20, 2012)

I fucking love the way the bevels and tummy cut blend into the side on Dylan's "contemporary" carve!! Probably the best line I ever saw on a guitar. You need to take a bunch of pictures of that (often very neglected) angle in your hopefully upcoming NGD.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 21, 2012)

I have wood for your wood... and . . . that horse is amazing.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 21, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> ..... horse is amazing.




_Give it a lick.... *MMM* TASTES JUST LIKE RAISINS!_


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 21, 2012)

Dylan's inlay skills are seriously in a class all by themselves. Also, that layered heel? SHWING!


----------



## peagull (Aug 21, 2012)

bob123 said:


> _Give it a lick.... *MMM* TASTES JUST LIKE RAISINS!_



I'm now singing this, much to the confusion of the person sat next to me at work. At least I'm not wearing the Hoodie I have of the Horse with it's member out.

Back on Topic, I demand more pics. I'm trying to decide whether to pay off some of my credit card, get an 8 string, or get a custom from Daemoness. More pics may swing it lol.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Aug 21, 2012)

Did anyone else think of this after reading the thread title?


----------



## skeels (Aug 21, 2012)

^Ya! Me too!

But that horse is crazy, that's for sure!

Guitars are the new skalds!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 21, 2012)

I just saw Nolly's Facebook pictures of this guitar... and all I have to say is.... fuck. The neck join alone is worth however much this guitar costs... period.


----------



## b7string (Aug 21, 2012)

And here are some of Nolly's facebook pics of the completed instrument. Looks like we have a NGD incoming! 


















This isn't all of them but I got lazy, there are many more here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408647062528369.95233.100001492372646&type=1

I can't wait!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 21, 2012)

2 things to comment.

what a beautiful piece of maple on the top!! again, proof that you don't need a super extravagant top... just someone who knows how to bring it's beauty out.

it's great to see he now "cuts" the inlays right before the frets, so the frets are placed on wood and not on the inlay material.


----------



## b7string (Aug 21, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> 2 things to comment.
> 
> what a beautiful piece of maple on the top!! again, proof that you don't need a super extravagant top... just someone who knows how to bring it's beauty out.
> 
> it's great to see he now "cuts" the inlays right before the frets, so the frets are placed on wood and not on the inlay material.



Yeah, the figure was always there but Dylan knows who to suck it right out of the wood, unlike some finishes where it seems like the figure is smothered by the colour, or almost rendered too monochromatic.

Yeah cool to see his process on the inlay too. Makes me pretty sure that if it ever needs a re-fret, I won't shatter his artwork pulling them out. (Hopefully it won't need one for a good long time though )

I can't put into words how thrilled I am by how this is turning out. Unfortunately as of yet I only really know how it looks, but I can't wait to see how it plays!


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 21, 2012)

Really glad you're happy with it Brian, it was a pleasure to photograph - out of the many, many pics I took there were no bad shots whatsoever. I also had a chance to jam on it briefly, and even though the setup isn't finalised I can safely say it's probably the best playing Dæmoness to date, and that's really saying something considering his usual standard. Neck profile amazing and the feel is buttery smooth, you're one lucky sod!


----------



## SymmetricScars (Aug 21, 2012)

That might just be the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen. And I love the inlay, norse mythology is best mythology


----------



## skeels (Aug 21, 2012)

^By Hugin and Munin, what do you mean "mythology"?


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought that heel looked fucking gorgeous? oh yea.. and the rest of the guitar too


----------

